# Attaching single stage paddle set



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a John Deere TRS21 that needs replacement paddle sets installed. Initially it had some type of rivots holding the old set on. I would prefer to attach with bolts of some type that I could purchase at any hardware store. Any good ideas or suggestions?

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Art, I have had Toros and Ariens ss blowers and they both have bolts. 
Best I can tell you is to get some correct diameter bolts, flat washers and some poly lock nuts to hold everything together.Or, you might check out partstree.com. They may have an item number and description for replacement parts.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The JD site has 1/4" X 3/4" bolts showing for use in the replacement of the rubber.
This is the photo that came up for the TRS21


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, I ended up using the 1/4" x 3/4" bolts. 
I appreciate the help.

Art


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're welcome Art. Do you have any photos of your work to post ??


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Art, be careful with the chute crank on those models if it ever ices up. I had one for about a month before I figured out it had absolutely no John Deere building in it and sold it. They are Murray machines. When you remove the top cover and see the chute crank design (apparently a slow Kindergarten class of engineers) you'll notice it has about 7 potential breaking points:wavetowel2:


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I will have to be honest, its a POS, but I have and will continue to try to use it for small jobs or low snow fall totals. It does not do well with anything wet, and the snow gets stuck continuously. I still don't think it throws the snow half as what it should. I have had it for many yrs. but because it still has some usable qualities to it, I just hung on to it and made the best of it. I just bought a beast in a 69' 7 HP 26" Gilson 835 that I will use for the most part. I want to restore it to its original glory over the yrs. Thanks again, and yes, I will post photos tomorrow. 

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here it is, I just hope the weight of the bolts, nuts and washers altogether doesnt weigh it down when it turns.
All in all, it turned out nice. I used the washers to keep the nuts from digging into the rubber.

Art


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like a good job. Is that truck undercoat ??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Art, nice job on the paddle install. I can't see the scrapper, but it is usually a good idea to replace it when new rubber is installed.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

You guys are good. Actually its POR 15 that I painted the under carriage of the auger housing. And yes, the scraper needs to be replaced as I found out. I usually spray the under carriage with a graphite spray to help with snow sticking.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good, though I probably would have put the screws through the other say so there would be less bumps on the snow side. Should work just fine either way though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's how you know you've done a good job. When all we can find to pick on you about is the direction of the bolts :icon-hgtg:


----------

